# Blue Prints



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I like to mark my prints as I go had a guy the other day tell me it was juvenile . Does anybody else mark up their prints ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

good way to keep track of what you have done and what you have left to do!! i always do the same!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I always high-lighted the prints. Makes the plumbing fixtures jump off the page. That makes it easier to draw the isos and makes take-offs easier.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

brownplumber22 said:


> I like to mark my prints as I go had a guy the other day tell me it was juvenile . Does anybody else mark up their prints ?


It is not near as juvenile as forgetting to rough-in the hand wash sink on the opposite side of the kitchen. 

Tell him to be a grown up with his own prints, but on your job the plans get marked and rough-ins don't get missed.


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the way you guys think , I'm new to the zone and glad I got a positive response on my first post I always thought I was doing right but this guy had me questioning it . It's definitely easier for me to mark it as I go if you have a ground works with 82 stub ups it's pretty easy to miss one but if you mark as you go you know when you hit each one. Thanks for the response I think I'm gonna like this forum thing .


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

By the way I should have mentioned this guy was an electrician .....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

brownplumber22 said:


> By the way I should have mentioned this guy was an electrician .....


Did he have anything to say AFTER he picked his sparky azz up off the floor? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

brownplumber22 said:


> I.....Thanks for the response I think I'm gonna like this forum thing .


Fear not, there is plenty of time left for us to piss you off. :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

always mark my prints. Have to lay them out for the guys.

I used to keep all my blue prints. Then after a few years of doing 200 homes a year I discovered I was wasting space and effort trying label and keep up with them. They are great for starting a fire in the fireplace


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brownplumber22 said:


> I like to mark my prints as I go had a guy the other day tell me it was juvenile . Does anybody else mark up their prints ?


All the time. I also make juvenile notes to myself on the prints in case I need to locate something I suspect the drywallers will cover up.


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Did he have anything to say AFTER he picked his sparky azz up off the floor? :laughing:


He didn't have nothing to say when he missed 120 to two of my Sloan faucets that were on knee walls , lucky for him the owner agreed to switch to battery instead of high volt faucets....
Deep down inside I secretly hate electrians . Lol


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Did he have anything to say AFTER he picked his sparky azz up off the floor? :laughing:


Looking at that pic these are actually the prints he missed them on


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

To me marking and noting on the prints is part of the organization process. I hate having to reinvent the wheel every time I look at them. Plus the extra time involved gets me more "at one" with them.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tell that dam sparky when he get ready to pull his wire. Why are putting stickers with numbers all over your wires? That's just juvenile !!! And see what he says. Or find him at break and say I needed more labels for my prints so I pulled off some stickers from your wires hanging out of that panel over ther. And I knew you wouldn't mind because you think labeling things is just juvenile rite??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Fear not, there is plenty of time left for us to piss you off. :laughing:


True that !!! Bunch of queer plumbers around here. Better watch out!!! Lol


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> True that !!! Bunch of queer plumbers around here. Better watch out!!! Lol


Queers ay?

Your the only one around here without horns buddy.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It was just a joke. Guess it's more of a local thing. Didn't mean it serious at all. I was included in the group also. Sorry.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

But iv got horns !!! Hookem!!!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It was just a joke. Guess it's more of a local thing. Didn't mean it serious at all. I was included in the group also. Sorry.


Don't trip on me Tx unlike others I understand most everyone's humor.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I also blow up the print so it's easier to see. Really helps on the iso.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Don't trip on me Tx unlike others I understand most everyone's humor.


O. Ok. I was wondering didn't figure u for a softy. At my shop your a queer plumber,a duct *****, or a gay as welder. Just how we razz each other. Dam stupid welders and tin benders!! But it's all in fun. Remember we are on jobsites not at a costumers home. So we get a bit crude some times lol


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

If you can't take being called a queer plumber your probably in the wrong trade . But we all know the queers are the sparky's of the world


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> always mark my prints. Have to lay them out for the guys.
> 
> I used to keep all my blue prints. Then after a few years of doing 200 homes a year I discovered I was wasting space and effort trying label and keep up with them. They are great for starting a fire in the fireplace


Keep copies on your computer.


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually take better pics on my phone then plug into the 51" on the wall and get a better view


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> Keep copies on your computer.


What he said.

$100 Kodak and save it forever.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

brownplumber22 said:


> If you can't take being called a queer plumber your probably in the wrong trade . But we all know the queers are the sparky's of the world


I like you already!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I like you already!!!


You two girls need to get a room . :laughing:


----------



## mike ppi (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't mark my drawings but I do double and triple check my rough before I cover then one more time after concrete goons get done preping slab. It is your ass on the line so I say do what ever makes it easer for YOU


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You two girls need to get a room . :laughing:


Lol. Good one


----------



## mike ppi (Nov 13, 2012)

You are the guy renting chipping hammers ha 

Now I am laughing


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

All the time. My job site now is massive underground and we can't forget one. We all have different colours. Highlight, check. Other guy double checks. If need be triple cheacks. Nothing is out of place nothing is left behind.


----------

